# Bluetooth not working anymore??



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Odd. Are you parked with the engine off?


----------



## Kory (May 8, 2015)

I've tried it parked and driving but never with the engine off.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I remembered my cruze being super picky about other things going on with car before it would even think about syncing


----------



## Kory (May 8, 2015)

It will get to the screen that say it's pairing and give me the code but I don't think it's putting out the pairing signal because it has yet to show up on my phone to connect. I'll try it after I turn off the engine and see if that changes anything.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Pull the fuse for the radio in the fuse panel by the drivers knee. This should reset the radio and possibly solve your issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Kory, 

We're sorry to hear you're experiencing this displeasure with this feature of your audio system. Hopefully, it's something that can be resolved with minimal effort. If you would like us to reach out to the dealer on your behalf, please send us a private message including your VIN and contact information. Let us know if you have any success pairing your phone.

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## CTeicheira (Apr 15, 2021)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey Kory,
> 
> We're sorry to hear you're experiencing this displeasure with this feature of your audio system. Hopefully, it's something that can be resolved with minimal effort. If you would like us to reach out to the dealer on your behalf, please send us a private message including your VIN and contact information. Let us know if you have any success pairing your phone.
> 
> ...


I am having this same issue with a 2011 Chevy Cruze I have just recently purchased. When I first purchased it my phone was able to connect on the first try, but whenever I made a call I heard just a ton of static. I unpaired my phone but when trying to reconnect neither my phone or my girlfriends phone was even able to detect myvehicle on our phones when searching with bluetooth. I did end up pulling out the fuse and waiting a bit to try and re pair to the phone to the vehicle. My phone was able to find the vehicle again, but after entering in the code that the car was giving me my phone said it was unable to pair. I tried multiple times. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------

